# Body bent into S shape



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I've had a female betta for a little while and this past week she's been acting really strangely. Her body seems to be bent into an S shape and it's almost like she is fatter on one side then on the other. To top that off, she's been swimming really weirdly with her caudal hanging down like she can't support the weight. Not only that but her caudal also seems to be missing small chunks but it's not rimmed with red black or white so I don't think it's fin rot.
Other than that, she eats fine and is always showing mating stripes for some reason. 
Does anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

There are several different things she could have, some not so bad, some pretty serious. The two main options are that she could have scoliosis, and this is just a progression as she's grown. As long as she's able to get around and is eating well/seems happy, there's no reason to do anything other than treat her like a normal fish. 

The other option...is not so good. One of the symptoms of fish TB is to have a curve in their spine. It's as the disease progresses the disease causes granulomas (tumors) in their internal organs which leads to a curvature of their spine. 
Fish TB is some bad, bad stuff. 
There is a great debate in the fish community about fish TB...but there is a growing number of people who believe that almost all fish have been exposed at some point in their lives, and it is a scientifically known fact that it exists frequently in all manner of fish in the wild. So, this disease is NOT new, and is most likely existing in one form or another in a very large population of fish. 
So, before anybody freaks out, you and your fish have most likely been exposed, and for whatever reason some fish come down with it, and some don't. It probably depends on quality of care and the general hardiness of the fish in question. Another supposition is that some fish are carriers, and that they don't come down with the typical symptoms, but the TB weakens their immune systems and they die of some other opportunistic disease instead. In which case you'd never have known that the fish actually had fish TB...and all your equipment and other fish have been exposed. 
Other camps say that this is not the case, saying instead that fish exposed are fish who are quickly dead and that by keeping a strict QT of new fish and maintaining tank hygiene you will be free from the disease. 
I'm not coming down on one side or the other, this is just what I've read from perusing the internet. I'm by no means a vet, or an expert on fish diseases. 

Now, if it IS fish TB, it is a ROYAL pain to get rid off. Basically, household bleach doesn't kill it, very few commercial cleaners kill it, and the best option for getting rid of it is to put everything out in the hot, direct sunlight for a period of weeks to let the natural UV light disinfect and clean everything. I'd dispose of any filter media and gravel because it's about impossible to get that stuff clean. 

As far as I know, there is no way to determine if it's fish TB or not without a necropsy...in which case your fish will be dead. 

There is no treatment for it, so unless you just want to euthanize her...and I'm not a fan of this, I want to give everything a chance, especially if it's something that could easily be NOT fish TB; your best bet is to permanently QT her and all her equipment. Put her in another room away from everyone else, use dedicated nets, cups, vacuum's, etc. so that these things NEVER come into contact with any other tanks or fish you have. Also, you will need to wear gloves. People can contract fish TB if they have any open cuts or sores on their hands, the bacteria gets in and causes a red rash and looks similar to MRSA in people. The treatment is antibiotics, but because it doesn't show up in people very often, it can be difficult to get a correct diagnosis. But, rubber gloves and good hand hygiene will keep you safe so you don't have to worry about it.  

If it is fish TB, she'll continue to go downhill and will eventually die, usually fairly quickly. 

I'm sorry to be such a downer! You might try PM'ing Sakura8, she's the resident fish disease person.  I have a guy who had a curvature for awhile from being in his cup (and he is a massive finned double tail...adding tons of extra weight to his little body) and I PM'd her worried about fish TB. She was the one who told me about the possible scoli, and that he might grow out of it. Sure enough, he did grow out of it, and is now going strong at almost 3 years old and is one of my sweetest and most personable little guys.  He swims, he dances, he loves his life.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

IME, the MOST COMMON cause of a "S" shape is simply constipation.

Here is what I recommend:

*1) Use Epsom salt to relieve constipation.*

Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) has a laxative/fluid reducing effect (on both people and fish). It's gentle on the system, and safe to use for short periods of time.

I recommend using 0.5 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon of water. To do this:
1) Put some tank water in a cup.
2) Stir in the appropriate amount of Epsom salt. (For example, if you have a 2 gal tank, use 1 teaspoon Epsom salt.)
3) Once the salt is completely dissolved, slowly pour the solution back into the tank.

Epsom salt can take 1-2 days to work. So you may not see immediate effects. Give it about 2 days. If she's still swimming in a S shape, let us know..... If you don't have Epsom salt, you can get it at supermarkets or pharmacies. (Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, Krogers, Publix, etc.) Look for pure magnesium sulfate. (No perfumes or dyes.) It's inexpensive, and shouldn't cost more than about $1 for a small container.

*2) What BRAND of food are you feeding her? *

Foods that contain a lot of grains or fillers can cause constipation, bloating and/or buoyancy issues in some bettas. 

Look at the ingredients on your food container. Look for words like "meal, gluten, soybean, rice, potato, corn, wheat, etc." If your food has many of these, consider switching to a higher protein pellet. On this forum, the two most frequently recommended foods, which are well-tolerated by Bettas, are:
-- New Life Spectrum Betta pellets
-- Omega One Betta Buffet.

*3) Caudal fin issues - perhaps tailbiting*

When a fish swims in a S shape, they may be constipated or have digestive issues. I kind of wonder if this is like when people have gas or cramping. It's not comfortable.... And when Bettas become stressed, they often begin tailbiting. 

Does she have U shaped missing chunks from her fin with no discoloration? If so, she may be biting her fins. Hopefully, relieving the underlying cause (constipation, etc) will resolve the problem.

However, if you notice dark, discolored or 'smudged' edges, this may indicate fin rot.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for the great replies 
I don't think it's constipation since she's pooping regularly and I really hope it's not TB
I just did a water change this morning and I had a paper cut. Now I'm scares O_O
Well I'm hoping it's just scoliosis or constipation but I don't really know.
Any ways she eats Hikari Betta Bio Gold (I know it's not good but it's literally all my local pet shop has and I'm not about to feed her goldfish food. -unless you can actually do that) 
I will look into the epsom salt though. I just hope my local pet shop at least had that. 
Regarding the caudal fin, it does look like small chunks have been torn out but I thought that was something only males do since they have enough tail to bite in the first place. Her tail is just... droopy and hangs down so she swims vertically and it looks pretty strange. But it wouldn't make sense if it was because her tail was too heavy since well it's pretty small.
I just hope she's okay...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post some photos of her?


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

magikb3anz said:


> I will look into the epsom salt though. I just hope my local pet shop at least had that.


I don't know what could be causing it... I hope she gets better. 

But epsom salts can be found at pharmacies, walmart, etc. The pet shop is pretty much guaranteed not to carry it. Just make sure that they're plain old epsom salts without additives.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't worry too much about your papercut. It's very rare for a human to get a myco infection, and something so small and surface as a papercut is not likely to get infected with anything, myco or any other bacteria. I'm a radiographer at a couple of hospitals in my area (xrays) and before that I spent ten years as a Pharm Tech; the people who come in with staph infections and other surface infections generally have cuts that were fairly deep, and they're being exposed to the contagion over and over again. (think locker rooms and showers)

Just make sure to wash your hands with good warm water and plenty of soap and you'll be fine.  

I hope she starts to perk up soon!


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. (School has been busy with exams ><)
Any ways I have good news 
She has 'magically' gotten better. I mean she literally just perked up and started swimming normally, her tail is growing back and the lump is gone so I guess the only bad news is I don't know what it was or if it will come back.
Maybe there's a betta fairy who sometimes cures good bettas who are sick XD
Well any ways, thought I'd share the good news.


----------

